
Is Django a Good Framework? - will_flemmer
https://medium.com/@oliverflemmer/why-django-is-taking-over-the-web-cdc3cd776ef4
======
relscholar
> “I learnt about two thirds of all of the Django I know today in TWO WEEKS!”

That seems like a long time to me. I wonder how long it takes to learn other
frameworks.

~~~
timonoko
You can learn webpy in 15 seconds. “It’s the anti-framework framework. web.py
doesn’t get in your way,”

